# Cracked EA Handlebar Button Housings - Simple "Fix"



## Autocycleplane (Sep 27, 2016)

So over the weekend I spent some time getting various lights, horns, switches, etc functioning for a few prewar Schwinn projects I have going. Since EA bar buttons are tough to come by, I needed to do something to get one of mine working again until I find a better one. This one was for a crossbar speedo setup, but the same cracks/splits are a problem if you are just using the band/clamp style. 

I used brass for the "fix" because it was what I had on hand. It would look better in steel with patina or plated to match depending on the condition of the button. Also I don't think it needs to be as tall/wide, half this width or less would do the trick, especially if the material was a bit thicker. Lastly, all I used was tin snips, my hands, and a little file and sandpaper to smooth it up - it's not very pretty but I just wanted a proof of concept.

I basically cut a strip the length of the radius of the outside of the button. Then I wrapped it around a slightly smaller object than the button (metal broom handle) so that it has some spring tension when slid over the button to hold it together and the guts inside. Ugly but functional, my button stays on the bar now. 

So who can make some of these "repair rings" that look good as well as function?


----------

